# Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2012)

*Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern


----------



## PC GAMER (15. April 2012)

*Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mein Bruders Intel E7500 wird seit 2 Jahren mit einer alternativen Wärmeleitpaste kühl gehalten (Zahnpasta ) Max Temperatur liegt bei 64°


----------



## ASD_588 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Mein Bruders Intel E7500 wird seit 2 Jahren mit einer alternativen Wärmeleitpaste kühl gehalten (Zahnpasta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richt es dan nicht nach minze wen der pc läuft?


----------



## PC GAMER (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> richt es dan nicht nach minze wen der pc läuft?


 
Komischer Weise nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> richt es dan nicht nach minze wen der pc läuft?


 
Zahnpasta trocknet schon nach recht kurzer Zeit aus und die Mengen sind allgemein gering -> da gibts nichts, was noch riechen könnte.
Ketchup riecht man aber.


----------



## PC GAMER (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ketchup riecht man aber.


 
Hat es jemand Probiert ?


----------



## twentythree (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Hat es jemand Probiert ?


 
Boah komm, da graust mir jetzt schon.
Da zahl ich lieber die paar € für ne ordentliche Wärmeleitpaste, und hab dann nicht ein essbares Sandwich im PC


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Hat es jemand Probiert ?


 
Mehrere. Wissensdrang will schließlich befriedigt werden 
Kühlen tut Ketchup im Gegenzug übrigens deutlich besser als Zahnpasta, zumindest solange er noch nicht komplett trocken ist (was noch schneller geschieht).


----------



## doceddy (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Zahnpasta habe ich auch schonmal eingesetzt. Es war Samstagabend, alle Läden hatten natürlich zu und ich hatte keine Wlp mehr. Die Temps waren aber ziemlich mies


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hi. 
Hat jemand schon mal kupferpaste aus dem kfz bereich benutz? 
Denke mal das die super die wärme ableiten würde und die mengen in der tube ist auch wesentlich mehr als
Normale wärme paste.


Mfg


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Grundsätzlich kann man alles zwischen Kühler und CPU schmieren oder  legen, dass es nicht optimal die Wärme leitet ist dann die zweite Frage.
Theoretisch kann ich auch ne Scheibe Salami zwischen CPU und Kühler legen und es würde funktionieren...

@Dragon AMD kann mir vorstellen, dass du damit gute Ergebnisse erzielen wirst. Teste es doch mal aus?! Schlimmer Als Zahnpasta oder Senf kannst ja nicht sein ^^


----------



## Ossiracer (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Klar geht Kupferpaste. Da hast du nur das Problem dass die Sache elektrisch leitet. Sonst sollte es aber keine größeren Probleme geben, außer dass die Cu-Paste evtl zu grob ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Klar geht Kupferpaste. Da hast du nur das Problem dass die Sache elektrisch leitet. Sonst sollte es aber keine größeren Probleme geben, außer dass die Cu-Paste evtl zu grob ist.


 Das leiten der Paste sollte ja kein Problem sein, wenn man es nicht über das ganze Mainboard rüberschmiert. Wieso sollte die Cu-Paste grob sein?


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Nö grob ist die nicht hab welche zu hause. Die ist eigentlich für bremsklötze
aber kupfer kann wärme super weitergeben. Da ja auch bei kühlern kupfer verwendet wird.
Man sollte nur aufpassen das es nur auf der cpu ist. Eventuell könnte die Cu-paste besser als jede andere kühlpaste sein da kupfer am 
besten leitet. Würde es aber erst an nem alten rechner testen bevor das in meinem gaming pc kommt.
Auf das ergebnis bin ich gespannt. Natürlich temps vor der Cu-paste und dann mit Cu-paste.


Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Rein von den Temps her sind neue Rechner für solche Experimente fast besser geeignet. Ein moderner Core i senkt Spannung und Takt soweit ab, wenn er nichts zu hat, dass selbst ohne Wärmeleitpaste keine kritischen Temperaturen erreicht werden sollen (außer vielleicht mit der isolierenden Salamischeibe). Mit nem Athlon XP würde ich das nicht versuchen 
(n andere Aspekt ist natürlich die Schweinerei und der Aufwand. Da geht dann nichts über eine handlich Slot-CPU


----------



## kühlprofi (16. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rein von den Temps her sind neue Rechner für solche Experimente fast besser geeignet. Ein moderner Core i senkt Spannung und Takt soweit ab, wenn er nichts zu hat, dass selbst ohne Wärmeleitpaste keine kritischen Temperaturen erreicht werden sollen (außer vielleicht mit der isolierenden Salamischeibe). Mit nem Athlon XP würde ich das nicht versuchen
> (n andere Aspekt ist natürlich die Schweinerei und der Aufwand. Da geht dann nichts über eine handlich Slot-CPU



Das mit der Salamischeibe ist natürlich Quatsch  Ich hoffe es hat bisher noch niemand probiert.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Gab es nicht mal ein Video von PCGH in Gefahr, bei dem sie unter anderem Ketchup ausprobiert haben?

Soll ja recht angenehm gerochen haben


----------



## kühlprofi (16. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal ein Video von PCGH in Gefahr, bei dem sie unter anderem Ketchup ausprobiert haben?
> 
> Soll ja recht angenehm gerochen haben



Ja genau, wobei ich bezweifle dass es mit Ketchup kühler sein soll als ganz ohne WLP^^.
Eine Scheibe Schmelzkäse als Wärmeleitpadersatz würde auch noch lecker riechen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Macht was ihr wollt, ich würde mich da doch eher mit der Flaschenpost amüsieren. Zur sicheren Entleerung würde ich meine Schlund anbieten, ich war schon immer gut in Promillrechnen


----------



## dgcss (17. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich hoffe mal das Sekundenkleber,Holzleim,Bastelkleber oder Heißklebepistole mit zu den Testkandidaten gehört haben  ist wohl für die ewigkeit aber obs funzen würde, würde mich dennoch interessieren


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ist das auf dem Bild Nummer 5 nicht eher eine S-ATA statt P-ATA/ IDE Festplatte


----------



## teurorist (18. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

also was ich weiß ist das zeug nicht so der Bringer 



wurde aber nur mit kaskade getestet gg


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bei "PCGH in Gefahr" wurde es mal vor einem Jahr oder so noch mit Nivea Creme und so ein Zeug getestet. Ist also nicht wirklich neu das ganze 

Edit:
PCGH in Gefahr Video aus der Ausgabe 08/2008 "Alternative Wärmeleitpasten wie Ketchup im Test"

Artikel auf PCGH

Video YouTube:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lightfire (18. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Moin zusammen,
nicht das ich es nicht witzig finden würde das sich die Leute den Grill zuhause sparen  weil so ein Steak auf dem CPU gegrillt hat schon was , so wenig verstehe ich das die Leute bereit sind 4,5,6,700 euros für nen CPU + die Eus für Kühler auszugeben, es dann nicht mehr für Leitpaste reicht? oder liegt es daran das der PC nicht einen Tag aus bleiben kann? 
Wieso macht man es nicht so wie ich und hat einfach immer eine Tube WLP zuhaus liegen wird ja nicht schlecht ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

WLP Tuben sind aber meistens so aufgebaut das man nie wirklich sehen kann wie viel eigentlich noch von dem Zeug in der Tube ist. Ich musste Abends auch noch mal los dackeln um WLP zu kaufen weil ich dachte ich hätte noch was in der Tube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mir sind bislang nur zwei Sorten von Spritzen untergekommen: Durchsichtige (mit Papier drum rum - aber das kann man ja entfernen) und die von Arctic. Bei letzteren ist es (zumindest bei den 3,5 g Versionen - aber die anderen scheinen genauso zu arbeiten, aber die hab ich noch nicht leer bekommen  ) so, dass sich der Stempel soweit reindrücken lässt, dass sein Ende auf den Spritzenkörper aufliegt.

Es ist also sehr wohl von außen möglich, den Restinhalt abzuschätzen (auch wenn man bei Arctic halt erstmal eine gelehrt haben muss, ehe man es weiß. Ich hab hier auch noch eine Tube MX-2 liegen, die ich nie gekauft hätte, hätte ich dieses Wissen damals gehabt. Jetzt hab ich eine Spritze, die wird und wird nicht leer und eine weitere, die ich noch nichtmal angebrochen habe  . Und dann noch das Flüssigmetall, von dem man eh kaum was braucht...)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. April 2012)

*AW: Senf und Zahnpasta als alternative Wärmeleitmittel, Stahlbarts Schatzkiste und Abschiedsszenen - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bei den ersten zusammen bauten habe ich das genutzt was schon auf dem Kühler aufgetragen war. Die zweite WLP war eher ein Wärmeleitlack von Zalman. Kam in eine Art Nagellack Fläschchen und wurde auch mit einer Art Nagellack Pinselchen auf dem Die aufgetragen. Die dritte WLP gab es von Noctua mit verschweißter Folie drum herum. Die vierte WLP Tube die ich nun habe ist von Akasa. Da ließ sich die lockere Folie mit einem Kartonmesser weg schneiden. Es ist also nicht bei allen möglich. Und bei speziellen Herstellern die ihre WLP in silbernen Folien einschweißen wird wohl kein Kartonmesser der Welt helfen.


----------

